# Greenwood Cookoff July 9-11



## jcbarrin (May 8, 2009)

Good morning que fans….we’re officially 60 days away from my favorite weekend of the year…July 9-11, 2009 for the 9th annual award winning South Carolina Festival of Discovery presented by Carolina Pride (http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com)  in beautiful Uptown Greenwood, SC.  The sponsors are in places, 12 band contracts have been signed, and all we’re waiting for is great weather and you!

KCBS, $20K payout, and $175 entry fee (early entry deadline is June 5).  Hope to see many of you before July 9!  Safe travels.

Charlie Barrineau
Greenwood, SC
http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com
Find us on Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Car ... 8841082013


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2009)

sounds like a blast!  a hot blast, but still a lot of fun!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 8, 2009)

Now thats my idea of a great cost/payout ratio!

Well done and Best of Luck!


----------



## jcbarrin (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...yes, this is a very cook friendly event....and visitor too...NO GATE OR ADMISSION FEE!



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Now thats my idea of a great cost/payout ratio!
> 
> Well done and Best of Luck!


----------



## jcbarrin (May 26, 2009)

BBQ Friends –

Hope everyone had a good Memorial Day Weekend.   We opened our mailbox today to find MANY entry forms for the July 10-11 Greenwood, SC cookoff.  We look forward to seeing many of you soon!  Don’t forget…early entry fee INCREASES from $175 to $225 in just over a week on Friday, June 5.  

KCBS.  $20K Payout.  Cook friendly.  FREE ADMISSION!  Get your entry form in today!

http://www.uptowngreenwood.com/client_r ... _entry.pdf

Charlie Barrineau 
Greenwood, SC 
http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com 
Find us on Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Car ... 8841082013


----------

